# Hamilton Rod & Gun Club event for disabled



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Email passed on to HR:
Hamilton Rod & Gun Club is located at 3252 50th St., Hamilton, Mich.,
Cell phone for Pres. Craig Postema is 616-866-1220.

......I need your expert advice on getting some MUCC coverage for an event that we will be having at Hamilton on Feb. 2nd. The Michigan Taxidermy Association will be mounting up to 7 white-tailed deer for a group of Purple Heart Disabled Veterans from Michigan and several other states. The Vets were given hunts at the Legends Ranch in northern Michigan. I believe the Legends and the Outdoors Without Limits (formerly Wheeling Sportsman) program donated the hunts for these Vets. The MTA is donating their time, materials and skills. They try to get two Vets from each of these wars; WW II, Korean War, Vietnam and Iraq war to participate on these hunts. Some very nice deer were taken. One mount has already been completed and presented to the Vet as he is a WW II vet and not expected to be with us much longer. The MTA is planning on having 12-15 of it's members on hand to help mount the others deer in a day! All the Vets will be invited to attend (one is from Holland and another from Hastings). The HRGC will be having food for donation to go for future Purple Heart Disabled Vet Hunts at the Legends. The public will be invited. We're going to try to get press coverage from Grand Rapids Press and the Holland Sentinel. 
What I'm wondering is who do I contact at MUCC about getting Magazine and or TV show coverage for this event. 
We (HRGC) are very excited about this. What a great way to show these Vets our great appreciation for their sacrifices for our freedoms!
Pat, any help or info would be awesome. 

Thank you, Craig HRGC


----------

